
Much forensic work has no scientific foundation - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/obamas-science-advisors-much-forensic-work-has-no-scientific-foundation/
======
seibelj
They didn't mention blood spatter analysis! Even on the show Forensic Files, a
show (which I love) that always tries to make forensic scientists look like
geniuses, the blood spatter "experts" essentially throw horse blood at a wall
and see which drops look like the ones at a crime scene. If they make a
stabbing motion and manage to cajole the drops to look like the pictures, they
say it's clear evidence that the person was stabbed. Totall bullshit. It's no
longer admissible in court, but I'm sure tons of people have been wrongly
convicted because of it.

